# Today Was One Of Those Days...



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

All I did today was make expensive firewood. Was making 2 little bracelet boxes with some beautiful quartersawn bubinga .... box joints on the OP jig. Scratch that. Not sure what happened but so much for those plans and that awesome bubby is trash. Oh well... just a good day at this point to stay out of the shop 

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Some days are like that Corey. It seems sometimes no matter what you try it's wrong. :'( 
Better luck next time.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks George, just better off to shut the light out on those days  

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Did you tick off the Gods this week,,, with Colt in the can and now this you may want to burn some candles or something....maybe some bubinga in a candle holder 


============


challagan said:


> All I did today was make expensive firewood. Was making 2 little bracelet boxes with some beautiful quartersawn bubinga .... box joints on the OP jig. Scratch that. Not sure what happened but so much for those plans and that awesome bubby is trash. Oh well... just a good day at this point to stay out of the shop
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Apparently so Bj  I say UNCLE.. UNCLE!! 

Corey


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Some days you ride the goat and some days the goat rides you..Hang in there tomorrow is a better day.

Regards,
George II
George Cole


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Been there, done that Corey. Tomorrow WILL be better.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Corey, I am guessing that only the joints went wrong? Square up the ends of your blanks and glue them up with a nicely contrasting wood into a size you can turn some ornaments or other goodies out of. It's only waste if you let it be.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I saved most of it Mike... it will make the top panel and frame for a small box some day. 

Corey


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Corey, my father used to say, if you make to many mistakes in the shop it general leads to an accident. So it's best to get out and do something else. 
I found that to be true in some cases. Tomorrow is another day.

Rolf


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Haha.... I have redeemed myself today 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Did you have a chat with JC and the boys ?  


===========


challagan said:


> Haha.... I have redeemed myself today
> 
> Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

A little talk with myself... involved some bad language  I posted some pics of the new box in it's current state 

Corey


----------

